# Posted and Private Road Signs



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Could anyone help direct me to those nice metal Posted signs and some Private Road signs? I am tired of having to put up these signs year after year and I want to get some very nice permanent ones.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

sign pro


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

Or can we just get to a point where all land is posted...similar to most states. I have enough trespassers ignoring signs already...


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

sndhillshntr said:


> Or can we just get to a point where all land is posted...similar to most states. I have enough trespassers ignoring signs already...


So what good is a posted law going to do? Do you think people will all of a sudden stop trespassing?

If your land is legally posted and people are trespassing TURN THEM IN don't complain about it on here. They are already breaking the law!


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> sndhillshntr said:
> 
> 
> > Or can we just get to a point where all land is posted...similar to most states. I have enough trespassers ignoring signs already...
> ...


I just take their treestands and groundblinds and leave a note on where to pick them up. Haven't had anyone stop in yet...
Haven't caught them myself yet though.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> sndhillshntr said:
> 
> 
> > Or can we just get to a point where all land is posted...similar to most states. I have enough trespassers ignoring signs already...
> ...


I gotta agree here. No trespass law or not, people are still gonna trespass.

Turn em in. If you don't, than you got nothing to complain about IMO.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

It's hard to catch the little bas1erds sometimes. :******:

I just want some nice one's to put up around the yard and on our private roads that no one needs to be on or should be on.


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> It's hard to catch the little bas1erds sometimes. :ticked:
> 
> I just want some nice one's to put up around the yard and on our private roads that no one needs to be on or should be on.


Have you checked MAC'S?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I will on Wednesday.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

instead of takeing their stands right away why not put up a game cam and get some nice pix before you remove the stands.... btw.. if your selling those stands let me know  since they were a 'gift' Im thinking you might be alot cheaper then most retail places


----------

